# How much work was your German Shepherd puppy?



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

How sleep deprived were you?
How long did your puppy whine at night?
How much did your puppy chew?
How much trouble did he/she get into when you were not looking?
How long until you were able to get back to your normal sleep routine?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nor that sleep deprived. Two potty breaks a night. It was doable.

Only twice, when he had to go. As soon as he made noise I took him out, so very little whining.

Chew? He only chewed on what I gave him.

Very little. Tore up my son's homework one day, and tried to chase the cat, occasionally. He was either crated, in his expen, or tethered to me.

I think he slept through the night when he was 4 months old.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Let's see she is 1 years old and I got her since she was 8 weeks. She wakes me up most of the time at least once a night. Either she has to go potty or she hears a strange noise. 

But even now when bored she will destroy and dig. She is my child and I love her but she is alot of work. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TylerK454 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sasha86 said:


> Let's see she is 1 years old and I got her since she was 8 weeks. She wakes me up most of the time at least once a night. Either she has to go potty or she hears a strange noise.
> 
> But even now when bored she will destroy and dig. She is my child and I love her but she is alot of work. Lol
> 
> ...


Shes a year old and still has to go potty in the middle of the night?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Liter mate females- Tuke & Zoey
1. Woke us up about once a night on avg.
2. Little or no whining 
3. Tuke chewed my boots, wife's slippers, couple rugs, and kids toys
Zoey helped Tuke with a rug
4. Not much trouble at all, very easy girls
5. They started sleeping through the night fairly young, 4 months??

Ranger 6 month pup
1. Woken up 1-4 times a night. He starts to whine, this wakes up Tuke and she jumps on us.
2. Long enough to get Tuke started on her WAKE THE PEOPLE UP! THE PUPPYs GONNA POOP! Routine.
3,4,5 we are still adding up the damage and still getting up at night.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

TylerK454 said:


> How sleep deprived were you?
> How long did your puppy whine at night?
> How much did your puppy chew?
> How much trouble did he/she get into when you were not looking?
> How long until you were able to get back to your normal sleep routine?


-No sleep for the first week, mine came to me with worms and an ear infection
-She only chews on her toys/bones, she ate one dog bed(I was able to sew it back together), other then that she has never destroyed anything of mine
-She was hard to potty train, but once she was potty trained, she had free run of the house.
-After a week.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i loved having a puppy so there was no work involved.
getting up several times overnight was an inconvenience
but the rest of it was a peice of cake.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

When I brought Lisl home she went out once in the middle of the night around 0200-0400.

After the first week, with careful regulation of food and water she was sleeping through the night, and she continues to sleep through the night now at 15 weeks.

The rest is a walk in the park.

Lisl only whined two nights when she was being crate trained. Now she goes in her crate when I ask her to.

She doesn't chew on what isn't hers. She doesn't do anything she's not supposed to while I'm not looking because I'm always watching her. 

I don't want to set her up for failure. _Most_ people learn from others mistakes. I've found that with dogs it's better if they don't make the mistake in the first place.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

TylerK454 said:


> How sleep deprived were you?
> How long did your puppy whine at night?
> How much did your puppy chew?
> How much trouble did he/she get into when you were not looking?
> How long until you were able to get back to your normal sleep routine?


We were lucky, Tessa was fairly laid back. We got up twice at night to let her out for a few weeks..stretching out the intervals. She has only chewed a few things that she shouldn't have. Our fault for poor supervision those times. We did not leash her to us, but contained her to just a couple rooms that we were normally in. It helped that we brought her home early August. We spend most waking hours outside, she was exhausted when we would bring her in.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I agree with Doggiedad 100% I wouldn't call it work, some inconveniences. The end result is the reward.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira..... exhausting. She was a very sickly puppy.

-No sleep.
-Lots of whining because she was in pain. Once she got over the pain (took 2 months to get rid of all the Pano and growing pains... it skipped from leg to leg), we went threw maybe 1 rough week. After that she was silent.
-She didn't chew too much of her own stuff in the beginning. Just one of our moldings on our garage door. When she hit 5-6 months however, she chewed up dry wall, the bottom of a fish tank (the cabinets), any paper left around, towels... anything she could get her mouth on.
-Lots. Never left her unattended.
-Few months. She was able to sleep through the night by the time she was around 6-7 months.


Storm.... opposite, difficult in some areas but easier in others.
-VERY sleep deprived at first... she was extremely noisy at night in the beginning. And she got up twice at night for a while, and then once a night until she was about 5 months or so.
-She was the worst. She cried all night. Almost none stop for about 3 weeks (Stubborn!). Finally she realized it didn't get her anywhere and stopped. After that however, she was sill sensitive to sound. If someone got up to potty at night.... you had to take her out to pee. She would hear you get up and think it was time to wake up. So not only did she have to potty... but she also wanted to play.
-EVERYTHING!! She still gets into things consistently with me watching her, even at 9 months. Very mouthy dog. I also do not leave her unattended.
-Just got back into it about..... 3-4 months ago.. So when she was about 6 months old.

All my puppies have kept me pretty busy. But, I do enjoy having a puppy, so it's nothing that would stop me from getting one. However, it's always nice when you make it through the tiny stage and can actually sleep and relax a bit.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i loved having a puppy so there was no work involved.
> getting up several times overnight was an inconvenience
> but the rest of it was a peice of cake.


I agree with doggiedad.  it's all part of the fun of getting a puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

TylerK454 said:


> How sleep deprived were you?


Not much, I woke up about 30 minutes earlier than I normally would have to walk him in the morning.



TylerK454 said:


> How long did your puppy whine at night?


He didn't - he was very quiet in his crate from Day 1.



TylerK454 said:


> How much did your puppy chew?


He wasn't one for chewing on furniture, but he did go after fingers and clothes with a vengeance. He loved, loved, loved biting fingers and gnawing on clothes. He did chew through a textbook once.



TylerK454 said:


> How much trouble did he/she get into when you were not looking?


Not much usually, because he was either supervised or crated. He never was one to go looking for trouble.



TylerK454 said:


> How long until you were able to get back to your normal sleep routine?


My sleep routine never changed, he slept through the night and didn't need bathroom breaks. 

That said, he was an extremely difficult puppy in other ways. A lot of work, sweat, and tears. He was an evil thing, and I can't wait to do it again


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

How sleep deprived were you? 
Completely sleep deprived. My puppy was 5 weeks old when I got him and I'd wake up every 2 hours with him pawing at the kennel door and one single drawn out "waaaaaa" when he really had to go so I'd take him for a potty walk. Then I'd take longer sleeping breaks as he grew older. My boy had extra issues though, he had coccidia and another parasite when I got him and he had tummy trouble from the food his vet recommended so I dont know if I had it rougher at first than other people because of that.

How long did your puppy whine at night? 
I was lucky he only whined when he really needed a potty walk. So, not much. I'd made a mistake of playing with my pomeranian when I took her out at night (so it took me a long time to get her to let me sleep) but this guy the only party he got was his potty party and then back to the kennel and he was pretty good at night.

How much did your puppy chew? 
Well, the little landshark chewed me up pretty well. He's 9 months now and my arms and ankles are still marked up. Other than that he mostly grabs things and they might have gotten a little hole but he hasnt broken anything. I would have him trade me whatever he was chewing for his antler so maybe that's what helped. 

How much trouble did he/she get into when you were not looking? He's either in the kennel or in the yard when I can't watch him so I guess I haven't give him much chance to get in trouble. He tends to collect things rather, so he'll explore, take whatever grabs his attention and then collects it all in bed. So the worst he's done was puncturing mom's lotion and when nosed in her purse, found her wallet (which of course she hadn't zipped) and shook it so its contents went flying, he did the same with a bag of rice. Compared to my poms and maltese he's been ok! 

How long until you were able to get back to your normal sleep routine?
hmm well by the time he was 4 or 5 months I think. There was a while that I didnt need to wake up at night but I had to wake up earlier than I normally would have.


----------

